# Infantry Soldier Trade CLOSED!



## TheWillPower (17 Apr 2013)

Hello

I applied for the Infantry Soldier in late January 2013. I just called my recruiter to find out the status of my application and he told me that they haven't even started the background check process because the INFANTRY SOLDIER trade is closed. He also told me that once the trade opens up, it will be hard to get in since a lot of people will be applying for it. He advised to apply for the Artillery Soldier trade because it just opened up.  

Now, will I be able to change my trade to Infantry Soldier later in my career? Is it worth waiting for the Infantry trade? Is it going to be open soon? When? Can someone please give a list of open-trades?
Can I start school while waiting? 

Any additional information will be an asset!

Thank You!!


----------



## MikeL (17 Apr 2013)

You can request to change trades later on,  but that does not mean you will get it.

If you want Infantry and that is it,  then wait.

Is it going to open soon? When?  No idea.  Also,  just because it opens up does not mean you will get one of those open positions.

Can someone give you a list of open trades?  Speak with the CFRC

Can you start school while waiting?  You can,  but you might be offered a job so you may have to leave school unless you refuse the job offer.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Apr 2013)

Not the first time this has happened.  This thread started in 2009: Trades Open?Closed?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Apr 2013)

TheWillPower said:
			
		

> ...Now, will I be able to change my trade to Infantry Soldier later in my career?
> Is it worth waiting for the Infantry trade?
> Is it going to be open soon?
> When?
> ...



Yes, you _can_ transfer to a different trade. However, as I understand it, the process is not always easy nor is there any guarantee your request to do so would be granted.  I would recommend just waiting the process out and apply to what you absolutely have your heart set on. There are several threads/comments throughout the recruiting forums about personal experiences of those who just chose a trade to get them in and were very disappointed. (Personally, I've been waiting over 18ths since I submitted my application for a trade that is difficult to get into also, and there are several who have been waiting longer. But it will be worth it once I'm where I know I'd like to be.)

Your CFRC can give you the information you seek regarding _accurate_ availability of trades, dates, and such. You can also check forces.ca, but sometimes their information may not be as current.

In the meantime, I highly recommend going forward with life in general, especially where furthering your education is concerned.  It's good to have a fall-back, and since the hiring process will more than likely be lengthy, it's an advantage for you to use the time wisely. Achieve good grades. Get some volunteering. These things will help you in competition against others for a difficult trade.


----------



## MikeL (17 Apr 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Yes, you _can_ do a CT to a different trade.



CT as in Component Transfer?  That would be like going from the Reserves to Regular Force.

Wanting to change your trade would be a Voluntary Occupational Transfer (VOT/AVOTP).



			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I've been waiting over 18ths,


18ths ?


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

TheWillPower said:
			
		

> I applied for the Infantry Soldier in late January 2013. I just called my recruiter to find out the status of my application and he told me that they haven't even started the background check process because the INFANTRY SOLDIER trade is closed. Any additional information will be an asset!



The Infmn (NCM) occupation is OPEN now.......       :facepalm:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (17 Apr 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> CT as in Component Transfer?  That would be like going from the Reserves to Regular Force...
> ...Voluntary Occupational Transfer (VOT/AVOTP).



My apologies, Skeletor. I had the terminolgy incorrect.  As well, to clarify, I meant 18mths since I had submitted my application.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## JM2345 (17 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> The Infmn (NCM) occupation is OPEN now.......       :facepalm:



I don't know if this post by you is supposed to be ironic/sarcastic/confusing or genuine, but I have seen 4 separate posts/threads on different sites around the internet saying the trade is "closed" for recruiting right now and that people have been advised by the recruiters to suggest another trade. So unless it's this same guy with many accounts on different sites spreading propaganda, I have to assume they are correct.


----------



## DAA (17 Apr 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> I don't know if this post by you is supposed to be ironic/sarcastic/confusing or genuine, but I have seen 4 separate posts/threads on different sites around the internet saying the trade is "closed" for recruiting right now and that people have been advised by the recruiters to suggest another trade. So unless it's this same guy with many accounts on different sites spreading propaganda, I have to assume they are correct.



To be honest, I only have ONE account and that is with Army.ca which is by my comparisons, the most reliable CF military forum on the internet.  I have been to and seen some of the other sights and some of the stuff posted there just makes me shake my head.

So I will say it once again, the Infmn (NCM) occupation is now OPEN for processing......and has been since Monday.

If your recruiter tells you anything different, then they should give you the benefit of the doubt and atleast check to make sure they have the most current information.

I'm not being ironic/sarcastic or confusing and the facepalm was NOT directed at OP.....so sorry if it appeared that way.


----------



## SentryMAn (17 Apr 2013)

Believe what DAA is telling you, they know their shit when it comes to Recruiting(among other things).


----------



## Dlaws90 (23 Apr 2013)

Maybe you have been misinformed? My application just got transferred to my local CFRC this week and they told me they wouldn't do that 'til Infantry was selecting again. So I think it opened up earlier this week. I'm no expert on recruiting but I believe that if Infantry is what you want to do, then do it. I've been waiting since October to get my application processed. It's now been 7 months and it is just moving along now. It's probably gonna take months more to get selected. I say if it is what you want to do then stick with it because now that mine is moving I'm glad I waited and didn't resort to trying to speed things up by choosing something I didn't like.

From what I know you can change trades during your employment, but I believe it takes longer than it would be to just wait for Infantry to open up. You may even have to wait years. As far as trade openings, Infantry opens up every year I'd imagine. But you'd be better off asking a recruiter that question.

You are asking a lot of questions that most of us wouldn't be able to give you an answer to. Just call the recruiting office and ask all these questions to an actual recruiter and they will be able to answer them for you.


----------



## Moon (23 Apr 2013)

Infantery is open


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (1 May 2013)

Quick question from a first time applicant:

I'm near the end of my 60-day window for my online application to proceed. I applied for one trade only: Infantry Soldier, Regular Force. I called North Bay once to confirm my supporting documents were received. They were, and I was told to wait until a recruiting officer reviewed my application. Should I call again now, knowing that Infantry is open, to gives things a little push?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## JM2345 (1 May 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Quick question from a first time applicant:
> 
> I'm near the end of my 60-day window for my online application to proceed. I applied for one trade only: Infantry Soldier, Regular Force. I called North Bay once to confirm my supporting documents were received. They were, and I was told to wait until a recruiting officer reviewed my application. Should I call again now, knowing that Infantry is open, to gives things a little push?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice.



I would definitely call them and just say "Hi, I applied online for a position and it is nearing 60 days since I initially applied, I would just like to check if there was any update on my file and make sure it isn't going to be closed because of the time period." When did you apply and when did you send in your supporting documents? I am not sure the 60 day window applies once you have sent in your documents, I think that is only for people who haven't sent in their supporting documents. Hopefully someone else can confirm that or not.

Here is the official wording:



> Your file will remain active for 60 days from the date we received your on-line application. If we have not received copies of supporting documents within the 60 day period, your file will be closed.



But still, if you are concerned, it wont hurt you to call them and just ensure your file is still active and wont be closed. Sometimes mistakes happen and files get skipped over or closed mistakenly, so just for your piece of mind, I would call.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (1 May 2013)

Thanks JM2345!

I totally misread that!  :facepalm:

I applied online March 6, 2013. 
My documents were received on March 19, 2013 (I called the beginning of April to find this out).

For some reason I thought that I would hear within 60 days whether or not my application would be sent to my local CFRC for further processing :-[. Thanks for enlightening me! I'll go ahead and call North Bay, can't hurt.


----------



## JM2345 (1 May 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> I applied online March 6, 2013.
> My documents were received on March 19, 2013 (I called the beginning of April to find this out).



Thanks for letting us know this. There are a few of us who also applied around this time, and still waiting too. So we kind of bounce this information off each other so we can see when other peoples files get transferred over. I applied March 18, documents received March 26, so I should be about a week behind you in the processing.

Check out this thread if you have the time, and post in it when you get more info from them if you can:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.3775.html

Thanks!


----------

